# Books to buy on several topics



## love2read (Aug 19, 2005)

I will not have too much money to spend on books the next years so I need your advice on which books to buy on certain topics (MUST HAVES on other topics welcome too!)
Below I will name the topic and the books I already have on each topic. Please only add MUST HAVES (I am going to depend on the list you guys are going to give me).

*Systematic Theology*
L. Berkhof
C. Hodge
R.L. Reymond
F. Turretin
J. Calvin
J.L. Dagg
S.E. Waldron, the 1689 Confession

*Historical Theology*
Cunningham (the 2 vols + the 1 vol. on Reformers and Reformation)

*Biblical Theology*
J. Owen
G. Vos

*Pastoral Theology*
Thomas Murphy, Pastoral Theology
S. Miller, The Ruling Elder
W.G.T. Shedd, Homiletics and Pastoral Theology
C. Bridges, The Christian Ministry
Dickson, The Elder and his Work
C.J. Miller, Heart of a Servant Leader
compilation, The Christian Pastor's Manual

*Preaching*
G. Spring, Power o/t Pulpit
B. Borgman, My Heart for thy Cause
J.W. Alexander, Thoughts on Preaching
R.L. Dabney, Sacred Rhetoric
J. Stalker, The Preacher and his Models
H. Bonar, Words to Winners of Souls
C.P. McIlvaine, Preaching Christ
S. Olyott, Ministering like the Master
J.M. Garretson, Princeton and Preaching

*Practical Theology*
Works of Owen
Works of Flavel
Works of Bunyan
Works of Brooks
Works of Sibbes
Works of Clarkson
Works of Swinnock
Works of Charnock
Works of Binning
Works of Mead
Works of Henry
Works of Scougal
Works of Love
Works of Edwards
and 40 to 50 other SDG or BoT titles

*Dogmatics*
H. Bavinck
A. Kuyper
W. Brakel

*The Sabbath*
R. Gaffin, Calvin a/t Sabbath

*Worship*
H. Davies, The Worship o/t English Puritans
R.J. Gore, Covenantal Worship

*Church Order*
J.L. Dagg

*Gifts o/t Spirit*
Gaffin, Perspectives on Pentecost

*Commentaries o/t Bible*
M. Henry
J. Calvin
J. Trapp
Geneva Series (BoT)
Sovereign Grace series

*Commentaries on parts of the Bible*
Boice on Genesis and John
Lloyd-Jones on Romans and Ephesians
Pink on Exodus, Joshua and John
Brown on the 4 Gospels
Leighton on Peter
Jenkyn on Jude
Daille on Philippians and Colossians
Spurgeon on Psalms
Luther on Old Testament
'Bottenburg Commentary' on New Testament

*Discourses and Sayings of our Lord*
J. Brown

*Miracles and Parables of our Lord*
C.H. Spurgeon

*Existence and Attributes of God*
Charnock

*Revival*
D.M. Lloyd-Jones
compilation, The Revival of Religion (BoT)
I.H. Murray, Revival and Revivalism
I.H. Murray, Pentecost today?
O. Winslow, Personal Declension and Revival

*Missions &amp;amp;amp; Evangelism*
Verkuyl, Inleiding in de nieuwere zendingswetenschap
Bavinck, Inleiding in de zendingswetenschap
I.H. Murray, Evangelicalism Divided
R.B. Kuiper, God-centered Evangelism

*Church History*
Schaff 8vols.
Sheldon 5 vols.
D'aubigne, History o/t Reformation i/t 16th Century
Armitage, A History o/t Baptists

[Edited on 8-21-2005 by love2read]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2005)

That's a pretty good list! 

I have just a few suggested additions:

*Systematic Theology*
R.L. Dabney

*Pastoral Theology*
_The Reformed Pastor_ by Richard Baxter

*The Sabbath*
_The Covenantal Sabbath_ by F.N. Lee

*Worship*
_Worship in the Presence of God_ ed. by Frank Smith and David Lachman
Westminster Directories for Public and Family Worship

*Commentaries*
Matthew Poole
Henry Ainsworth on Psalms
William Gouge on Hebrews
James Durham on Revelation

*Revival*
_The Puritan Hope_ by Iain Murrary

*Church History*
_History of Protestantism_ by J.A. Wylie

Also recommended for your library, the complete Westminster Standards. For more tips see here.

[Edited on 8-19-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## love2read (Aug 19, 2005)

Andrew,

Thanks for your booklist, it is surely helpfull!!

Everybody else, please help me out with this!

Jeroen


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 19, 2005)

I would add some of Augustine's works to the list... after all the Protestant reformation was also an Augustinian reformation. 

classic must have's:
Confessions
City of God
Against Pelagius
Trinity


----------



## Peter (Aug 19, 2005)

Practical Theology/Sanctification

Overcoming the World, Joel Beeke
Mortification of Sin, J. Owen
The Mortified Christian, Christopher Love
Precious Remedies Against Satans Devices, Thomas Brooks
Evil of Evils, Jeremiah Burroughs


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 19, 2005)

Whoa! You really do "love to read"...
Everything I thought I might suggest is already in your possession and then some.
Except maybe some Francis Schaeffer, especially: 

How Should We Then Live?
and
He is There and He is Not Silent

I find Schaeffer REALLY good at dissecting the modern mind and pointing out the inherent weaknesses in it.

I understand that you can get all of his works also if you can come up with $100.00 or so...


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 19, 2005)

Van Til's _Defense of the Faith_

Kuyper's _Lectures on Calvinism_; it takes the gold mines you have mentioned above and applies them to ALL of life.

[Edited on 8--19-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 19, 2005)

You can get some complete works on CD-Rom. It will save you some bucks if you already have a computer. I personally love books. I think books are easier to read, make notes in and highlight. I also use the empty pages for references I want to remember in the books I read.

Check our Ages Software  for the comlete works of Calvin, and Owen. The Calvin disk also has much more on it including the works of Augustine.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Van Til's _Defense of the Faith_
> 
> Kuyper's _Lectures on Calvinism_; it takes the gold mines you have mentioned above and applies them to ALL of life.
> ...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 19, 2005)

Pink on Hebrews.


----------



## Preach (Aug 19, 2005)

Bryan Chapell's "Christ centered Preaching". His chapters on the Fallen Condition Focus and the Redemptive Element are tremendous. It has really helped me in my preaching.

Also, I highly recommend Bert Decker's book entitled: "You've Got To Be Believed To Be Heard". One of the challenges with many seminaries and preachers today is that though the preparation/exegesis, etc for the sermon is spot on, but the actual presentation is poor. Decker's book deals with how to present.

As an aside, my preaching professor at Southern Baptist Theological Seminary (Herschael York) assigned us the Decker book. Decker, when he wrote the book, was an unbeliever. He got saved, and York and Decker teamed up to write a book on preaching! I don't know the name of their book.

"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Brian (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pauline*
Ridderbos _Paul, An Outline of His Theology_
Gaffin _Resurrection and Redemption_
Piper _Faith in Future Grace_ omit chapter 11
_Counted Righteous in Christ_ (most of it)

*Worship*
Terry Johnson _The Family Worship Book_
K. Mathison _Given For You_ (reformed eucharist)
Horton _A Better Way_
ed. Duncan, Johnson et al _Give Praise To God_ and get rid of Gore

*Theology Proper*
Horton _Covenant & Eschatology
Lord & Servant_
Leitham _The Holy Trinity_

*Preaching/Pastoral*
Piper _The Supremacy of God in Preaching_
Spurgeon _Lectures To My Students_
Powlison D. _Seeing Through New Eyes_

*Other*
Tson J. _Suffering and Martyrdom_


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 21, 2005)

Hee beste vriend! Een boek dat je zeker moet hebben is : Paus Johannes Paulus II ; Over de drempel van de hoop


----------



## yeutter (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Pink on Hebrews.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> > Pink on Hebrews.


Owens on Hebrews. Pink nicely complements this work


----------

